# Weightloss and low carb



## Blue flash (Mar 8, 2017)

Do many see much wieghtloss, when moving to low carb. Been as low carb as i can, zero bread, pasta, rice, noodel, potatoes, for about 1 month and only lost like 3lbs..

Went low carb for blood sugars, not wieght loss but was expecting see some loss.

Only exercise is pokemon go ( yes sadly still play it )


----------



## grovesy (Mar 8, 2017)

3 lbs in a month is a steady weight loss. I personally don't go that low I could not maintain it. I have around 120 grams a day. I have steadily lost weight over the last 3-4 years, and kept most of it off. I have nearly got my BMI down to normal range. We are all different.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 8, 2017)

To be honest I went LCHF to control BG levels, the weight loss was secondary. I think the key is how are your BG's reacting. As Grovesy says, slow & steady weight loss is good.

Diet & exercise are key elements to any program so perhaps go out & catch more pokeys.....


----------



## Blue flash (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks, see how wieght loss goes over time. Blood test in 2 mths to check a1c. 

But from my self testing they definetly better, and been as low as 4 with out a fake hypo, so happy with it at moment


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 8, 2017)

Blue flash said:


> been as low as 4 with out a fake hypo


I just noticed that you are on Gliclazide..... This drug does not mix well with low carbing, if your numbers are approaching 5 then it may well be time to cut this drug.


----------



## Blue flash (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok will look into that, was just happy not getting sweats at work anymore


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 18, 2017)

My weight has just fallen off since going low carb.  I'm not on any meds, so that might help.  I have balanced out now to around 75kg which I am happy with.


----------



## Browser (Mar 23, 2017)

In a low carb diet, how low can/should you go?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 24, 2017)

It's up to you, really.  Personally I wouldn't want to go below 50g carb a day.  I think its important to keep a nutritional balance & most nutritional veg contain some carbs.


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 24, 2017)

I've lost 6.6kgs so far on the low carb diet bgs coming down nicely too and working on the morning one too.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2017)

Well done DP !


----------



## Ditto (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm back on Atkins Induction, see how long I can stick to it this time, it's only 20 a day. Mind you the protein fills you up and you don't get hungry so there's that.


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 26, 2017)

Ditto don't you have fat as well as I have moderate proteins, but loads of fat. 
In fact my ratio is 50-30-20 for fat,protein,carbs. 
Seems to be working but I was ill there and the weight is creeping up but not by much though.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 26, 2017)

I eat far too much butter! I have no idea what my ratio's are.  I try to stick to 20 carbs a day mostly coming from vegetables.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 26, 2017)

I have lost over 7st in tje last 8/9 months

Hba1c is 37 (5.5%), so low carb siuts me

I avoid fats though, cholestetol is 2.9


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 26, 2017)

Huh but if you're low carb and low fat isn't that meant to be dangerous. 

Can you do a menu of a day @Hazel just so I can be nosy err have a look see. 

Brilliant results and done steadily too. I'm only 2 months in myself.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 27, 2017)

@Dollypolly 

b  porridge and a banana
l   omelette with peppers - mullerlight yogurt
d  sw beefburgers, onions, sprouts and boiled potatoes.    2 kiwis
s  options hot chocolate

This is Slimming World - and as mentioned very good HbA1c and cholesterol


----------



## Ditto (Mar 27, 2017)

That's a very interesting menu, to me anyway. I shall continue on with Atkins but if in the long run it doesn't work for me I shall definitely be going to Slimmer's World!


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 27, 2017)

Hazel said:


> @Dollypolly
> 
> b  porridge and a banana
> l   omelette with peppers - mullerlight yogurt
> ...



Thank you that looks very interesting.


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I eat far too much butter! I have no idea what my ratio's are.  I try to stick to 20 carbs a day mostly coming from vegetables.


wow 20 carbs a day!!! my dietitian has put me on 90 carbs a day which is considered low- apparently most diabetics are on 120 carbs a day


----------



## Ditto (Apr 3, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> wow 20 carbs a day!!! my dietitian has put me on 90 carbs a day which is considered low- apparently most diabetics are on 120 carbs a day


I was trying to go so low due to being over weight. At the minute I'm fed-up with thinking about food so I'm gonna give SlimFast a whirl. Not sure how that will go now that I'm Type 2.


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

is that a meal replacement programme?


----------



## Ditto (Apr 3, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> is that a meal replacement programme?


Yes, I've bought the milkshakes and also a couple of replacement meals ie spag bog and a few meal replacement bars. I just don't want anything to do with food. I'm jaded.


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 3, 2017)

Be careful as they are full off sugar and sweetener


----------



## Ditto (Apr 3, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> Be careful as they are full off sugar and sweetener


Really? Agh. I spent over thirty quid.


----------

